# Il gioco della bottiglia



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

Se fossimo tutti seduti in circolo e la bottiglia che gira si fermasse davanti a te, a quale membro o ospite abituale sceglieresti di dare un bacio o uno schiaffo - non portare a letto o uccidere, mi raccomando .... :mexican:
E perché proprio a lei o a lui?
Si aprano le danze, o meglio si faccia girare la bottiglia :smile:


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

bella domanda....

un bacio ad Oscuro semplicemente perchè c'è...perchè è entrato nella mia vita in un momento buio e mi ha fatto tornare a sorridere, perchè ho trovato un grande amico...


uno schiaffo a Stermy perchè si ostina a voler restare un ospite abituale. :smile:

ps. ce ne sono molti altri/e a cui devo tanto...per cui non me ne vogliano per la scelta.... ma sono sicura che chi mi conosce ne capirà le ragioni


----------



## Ultimo (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Se fossimo tutti seduti in circolo e la bottiglia che gira si fermasse davanti a te, a quale membro o ospite abituale sceglieresti di dare un bacio o uno schiaffo - non portare a letto o uccidere, mi raccomando .... :mexican:
> E perché proprio a lei o a lui?
> Si aprano le danze, o meglio si faccia girare la bottiglia :smile:



A Sbriciolata, perchè la sento vicina, perchè ho la sensazione che dentro lei, ci sia qualcosa di molto simile a quello che ho dentro io. Chiaramente le darei un bacio, ma anche uno schiaffo di certo non nuocerebbe.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2012)

Ammemi piace dippiù 

Fare - Dire - Baciare - Lettera - Testamento......

al gioco della bottigilia non ci gioco 

Chi si viene a buttare sul divano con me, mentre questi giocano ?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Se fossimo tutti seduti in circolo e la bottiglia che gira si fermasse davanti a te, a quale membro o ospite abituale sceglieresti di dare un bacio o uno schiaffo - non portare a letto o uccidere, mi raccomando .... :mexican:
> E perché proprio a lei o a lui?
> Si aprano le danze, o meglio si faccia girare la bottiglia :smile:


ma dammi subito la bottiglia di vitasnella che mi ero portata ...ma tu guarda questo: arriva , prende , giochiamo.
vattela a comprare


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Mica*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma dammi subito la bottiglia di vitasnella che mi ero portata ...ma tu guarda questo: arriva , prende , giochiamo.
> vattela a comprare


sapevo che era tua. Scusa. Non puoi prestarcela? Ti facciamo giocare


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Ammemi piace dippiù *
> 
> *Fare - Dire - Baciare - Lettera - Testamento......*
> 
> ...



avrei detto l'indianata!:rotfl:

io passo, oggi ho la febbre, ma si può??:unhappy: ripasso!


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2012)

*Allora*

Io darei un bacio sur culo a simy,farfalla,chiara,tebe,sbriciolata,free,sole, quintina,e forse annuccia,uno schiaffo cor pisello a minerva!


----------



## Annuccia (8 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io darei un bacio sur culo a simy,farfalla,chiara,tebe,sbriciolata,free,sole, quintina,e* forse *annuccia,uno schiaffo cor pisello a minerva!


gli uomini incerti non mi piacciono......tientelo pure...ecco....


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2012)

*Annuccia*

Io son certo e che te fai la difficile.......!Allora un bel bacio sul culo pure a te ok?


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Ma solo gli schiaffi valgono ?...carci in culo nisba?

allora no...

comunque ammesso che valgano, a Diletta e ad Annuccia glje farei fa' a carci inter culo 3 giri de raccordo anulare...

contromano...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma solo gli schiaffi valgono ?...carci in culo nisba?
> 
> allora no...
> 
> ...



non è che hai dimenticato Ferita?


----------



## Annuccia (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma solo gli schiaffi valgono ?...carci in culo nisba?
> 
> allora no...
> 
> ...



................mi sei mancato...............


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2012)

*Allora*

Rettifico:A simy bacio tutte e due le natiche,mentre alle altre donzelle solo la natica più pulita!Rimane uno schiaffo cor pisello a Minerva!!!:incazzato:


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> non è che hai dimenticato Ferita?


Perche' anche ferita e' cosi' "accondiscendente"?

me saro' distratto...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ................mi sei mancato...............


tu pe' gnente......

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

Darei na stecca sulle orecchie al Conte con pacca sulla nuca per tutte le donnine che è riuscito a intortare nella sua vita per sedurle e abbandonarle... 
Un bacio al mio amico Jovi che ogni tanto legge il forum .....


Dimenticavo anche un bacio a Lele perchè mi piace l'avatar del profilo...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Ed ecco che la bottiglia si ferma al mio cospetto...
Lancio la mia maledizione e la bottiglia esplode...
Poi alzo lo sguardo e mi guardo attorno ed ecco punto Diletta.
E le dico...

Orsù Diletta bacia il dito del conte che per l'antichità perse l'unghia.
Tu sai che ho promesso ad una donna: tu sei l'ultima, quindi Diletta tu per me sarai l'estrema.
Perchè sta scritto a mali estremi estremi rimedi.
Donna ora aliterò sul tuo ventre
Ricevi lo spirito del conte 
Abbandonati ad ogni dissolutezza 
E poi vai da tuo marito e digli
Ora ti capisco
Anch'io vedo il mondo con i tuoi occhi
E vedo intorno a me tanti begli ometti con cui civettare 
E non è colpa mia
E' che il conte mi ha baciata
e sono diventata una putanon!

Quindi non è colpa mia...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

Io un bacio virilissimo al Conte. E nessuno schiaffo.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Darei na stecca sulle orecchie al Conte con pacca sulla nuca per tutte le donnine che è riuscito a intortare nella sua vita per sedurle e abbandonarle...
> Un bacio al mio amico Jovi che ogni tanto legge il forum .....
> 
> 
> Dimenticavo anche un bacio a Lele perchè mi piace l'avatar del profilo...



Ma dai uffiiiiiiiii...


Loro mi hanno chiesto tutto ciò
E ho sempre fatto quello che mi chiedevano...
Non è colpa mia Luna, passami qui la bottiglia...
Beviamoci:smile:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2012)

*Joey*

Poi quello strano sono io....!


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io darei un bacio sur culo a simy,farfalla,chiara,tebe,sbriciolata,free,sole, quintina,e forse annuccia,uno schiaffo cor pisello a minerva!


beh, solo color:racchiaerò


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi quello strano sono io....!


fff:


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io un bacio virilissimo al Conte. E nessuno schiaffo.


In bocca e con la lingua?

ahahah


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> In bocca e con la lingua?
> 
> ahahah



e che schifoooooo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ammemi piace dippiù Fare - Dire - Baciare - Lettera - Testamento......al gioco della bottigilia non ci gioco Chi si viene a buttare sul divano con me, mentre questi giocano ?


E'un'ora che ti aspetto sdraiata sul divano


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E'un'ora che ti aspetto sdraiata sul divano


per chiacchierare suppongo


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2012)

*perplesso*

Si certo...per chiaccherare senza mutande....!


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo...per chiaccherare senza mutande....!


bè...non è sempre chiacchierare? :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> per chiacchierare suppongo



delle nutazioni della terra, dei mutamenti climatici e del viaggio prossimo venturo di Farfalla verso la Patagonia


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo...per chiaccherare senza mutande....!


tu non hai ancora finito di baciare le chiappe?


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> delle nutazioni della terra, dei mutamenti climatici e del viaggio prossimo venturo di Farfalla verso la Patagonia


avrei pensato di più ai frattali,sinceramente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> avrei pensato di più ai *frattali*,sinceramente


ottimo spunto, supportiamo Farfalla a spiccare il volo verso questi interessantissimi argomenti


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo...per chiaccherare senza mutande....!





Simy ha detto:


> bè...non è sempre chiacchierare? :carneval:


Quoto:up:



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> delle nutazioni della terra, dei mutamenti climatici e del viaggio prossimo venturo di Farfalla verso la Patagonia


Pensavo tu fossi partita per le ferie



perplesso ha detto:


> avrei pensato di più ai frattali,sinceramente




:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2012)

*Perplesso*

Devo ancora incominciare............!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devo ancora incominciare............!


Vedi che anche tu parli parli


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Io prima parlo poi...!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io prima parlo poi...!



Promessa o minaccia?


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2012)

*farfalla*

minaccia!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> In bocca e con la lingua?
> 
> ahahah


Come s‘usa tra compagni nelle fredde steppe della Grande Madre Russia.


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ottimo spunto, supportiamo Farfalla a spiccare il volo verso questi interessantissimi argomenti


tu dici che lei di algoritmi ricorsivi e di teoria del caos ne sa?


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Se fossimo tutti seduti in circolo e la bottiglia che gira si fermasse davanti a te, a quale membro o ospite abituale sceglieresti di dare un bacio o uno schiaffo - non portare a letto o uccidere, mi raccomando .... :mexican:
> E perché proprio a lei o a lui?
> Si aprano le danze, o meglio si faccia girare la bottiglia :smile:


Io darei un bacio con la lingua a Quintina e uno schiaffone ad Angelo


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io darei un bacio con la lingua a Quintina e uno schiaffone ad Angelo


:thinking:


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :thinking:


Ti vedo perplessa. Quintina bacia benissimo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu dici che lei di algoritmi ricorsivi e di teoria del caos ne sa?



non molto, ma la ritengo PROPENSA ad imparare in fretta


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti vedo perplessa. Quintina bacia benissimo!


si si... :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non molto, ma la ritengo PROPENSA ad imparare in fretta


Non mi piace molto questa alleanza contro di me


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi piace molto questa alleanza contro di me


è la legge delle giungla


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi piace molto questa alleanza contro di me


quale alleanza?    io sono veramente convinto che tu su frattali,algoritmi ricorsivi e teoria del caos sia edotta

magari visto che ora è libero,vengo io sul divano a chiacchierare con te


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> quale alleanza?  io sono veramente convinto che tu su frattali,algoritmi ricorsivi e teoria del caos sia edotta
> 
> magari visto che ora è libero,vengo io sul divano a chiacchierare con te


Ok. Poi se arriva ci stringiamo


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si si... :carneval:


Vabbè. Se sei gelosa lo do a te il bacio!


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè. Se sei gelosa lo do a te il bacio!


ammore.... :kiss:


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ammore.... :kiss:


Però sulla guancia! Io con la lingua bacio solo Quintina!


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè. Se sei gelosa lo do a te il bacio!





Simy ha detto:


> ammore.... :kiss:


A me niente bacino che sono belliffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffimo


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Però sulla guancia! Io con la lingua bacio solo Quintina!



ecco me c'avevi fatto crede e poi....sedotta e abbandonata....


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> A me niente bacino che sono *belliffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffim*o


:scared:


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> A me niente bacino che sono belliffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffimo


Vediamo... ho usato il bacio con la lingua, quello sulla guancia, lo schiaffone... è rimasto il calcio nel sedere!
 Come sei messo a lato B?


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco me c'avevi fatto crede e poi....sedotta e abbandonata....


Dai che c'è UltimoSangre


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> quale alleanza?    io sono veramente convinto che tu su frattali,algoritmi ricorsivi e teoria del caos sia edotta
> 
> magari visto che ora è libero,vengo io sul divano a chiacchierare con te


se parli de frattali, algoritmi ricorsivi e teoria del caos come parli de successioni e donazioni, armeno se ride...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se parli de frattali, algoritmi ricorsivi e teoria del caos come parli de successioni e donazioni, armeno se ride...
> 
> ahahahahah


mancava in effetti il buffone di corte.  quanti soldi ti han fregato sto mese?


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vediamo... ho usato il bacio con la lingua, quello sulla guancia, lo schiaffone... è rimasto il calcio nel sedere!
> Come sei messo a lato B?


Mah,
direi che c'è poco da calciare


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mancava in effetti il buffone di corte.  quanti soldi ti han fregato sto mese?


a me nun m'hanno mai fregato un cazzo, chissa' perche' visto che insisti scommetto invece che t'hanno inkulato sempre a sangue nella vita compreso con le femmine...

ahahahahah

scommetto che t'hanno inkulato anche quando hai comprato la casa o la macchina, se ne hai comprata mai una e stai ancora da mammina...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me nun m'hanno mai fregato un cazzo, chissa' perche' visto che insisti scommetto invece che t'hanno inkulato sempre a sangue nella vita compreso con le femmine...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


la risatina da checca isterica ce l'hai come firma o la riscrivi ogni volta?


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la risatina da checca isterica ce l'hai come firma o la riscrivi ogni volta?


la riscrivo ogni volta per urtare la neuro limitata dei fessi come te che lo dicono anche ...

ahahahahahahaahahah


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me nun m'hanno mai fregato un cazzo, chissa' perche' visto che insisti scommetto invece che t'hanno inkulato sempre a sangue nella vita compreso con le femmine...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



a me invece ogni tanto mi fregano, ma solo una volta
una fregatura per volta


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me invece ogni tanto mi fregano, ma solo una volta
> una fregatura per volta


e consolateve allora...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la riscrivo ogni volta per urtare la neuro limitata dei fessi come te che lo dicono anche ...
> 
> ahahahahahahaahahah


ah ok,quindi 6 proprio una checca isterica,buono a sapersi


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e consolateve allora...
> 
> ahahahah



ma, mica tanto!XD


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah ok,quindi 6 proprio una checca isterica,buono a sapersi


ma sai armeno che significa checca?

oseno' rischi de trovarte un travone ner culo senza accorgertene...

ahahahahahah

me sembri piu' rincoglionito rispetto all'artra vorta che t'e' capitato?...n'artra successione?

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2012)

*Bò*

Bò è un pò di tempo che me ne fotto,mi fregano non mi fregano....fase di transizione più crisi dei 40....!


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma sai armeno che significa checca?
> 
> oseno' rischi de trovarte un travone ner culo senza accorgertene...
> 
> ...


no,curiosità verso un povero sfigato che crede di fare le pulci a tutti ed invece è solo un cazzaro patetico.

buona serata,sòlato


----------



## aristocat (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Se fossimo tutti seduti in circolo e la bottiglia che gira si fermasse davanti a te, a quale membro o ospite abituale sceglieresti di dare un bacio o uno schiaffo - non portare a letto o uccidere, mi raccomando .... :mexican:
> E perché proprio a lei o a lui?
> Si aprano le danze, o meglio si faccia girare la bottiglia :smile:


Bacerei e schiaffeggerei Lothar in contemporanea :carneval:


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bò è un pò di tempo che me ne fotto,mi fregano non mi fregano....fase di transizione più crisi dei 40....!



ma chi non s'è preso qualche fregatura, dai!
a parte Stermy, ovvio:singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ammemi piace dippiù
> 
> Fare - Dire - Baciare - Lettera - Testamento......
> 
> ...



Se c'è posto iooooooooooooo...... neanche io ho mai amato il gioco della bottiglia! 


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se c'è posto iooooooooooooo...... neanche io ho mai amato il gioco della bottiglia!
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78


Un po giovane per rischiare la vita


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un po giovane per rischiare la vita



Rischiare la vita??' MMM si muore di noia su un divano insieme a Tubarao???
Buono a sapersi! 


Diavoletta_78


----------



## @lex (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io darei un bacio con la lingua a Quintina e uno schiaffone ad Angelo


Uè stronzetti......anche io ti do uno schiaffo...ma come dice oscuro...cor pisello!:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti vedo perplessa. Quintina bacia benissimo!


bambolotta..io so' er mago der bacio....

:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Uè stronzetti......anche io ti do uno schiaffo...ma come dice oscuro...cor pisello!:mrgreen:


Gli schiaffi col pisello sono sempre ben accetti


----------



## ToyGirl (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ed ecco che la bottiglia si ferma al mio cospetto...
> Lancio la mia maledizione e la bottiglia esplode...
> Poi alzo lo sguardo e mi guardo attorno ed ecco punto Diletta.
> E le dico...
> ...


:rotfl:

Conte... ti do' uno schiaffo e un bacio insieme!


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> bambolotta..io so' er mago der bacio....
> View attachment 5189
> :mrgreen:


:unhappy: ... meglio Quintina!


----------



## @lex (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> :unhappy: ... meglio Quintina!


:calcio:


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> :calcio:


E' già partito l'embolo  ?


----------



## @lex (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' già partito l'embolo  ?


anche arrivato se per questo....


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> anche arrivato se per questo....


Embolista


----------



## @lex (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Embolista


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> View attachment 5190



Ci stai provando di nuovo??


----------



## @lex (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ci stai provando di nuovo??


Ci riesco?:singleeye:


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ci riesco?:singleeye:


Può essere. I requisiti ci sono tutti: embolo facile, lingua robusta, schiaffo col pisello, girasoli. Sei sulla buona strada


----------



## geko (9 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Embolista


Prima o poi ti chiederò il pagamento dei diritti per l'utilizzo di tutte le mie citazioni. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Prima o poi ti chiederò il pagamento dei diritti per l'utilizzo di tutte le mie citazioni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, non ho resistito.

Come devo pagarti  ?


----------



## geko (9 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non ho resistito.
> 
> *Come devo pagarti*  ?


No, aspetta...

Ho appena avuto un déjà vu: ci sono già passato, alla fine di questa conversazione tu ti arrabbierai con me dimenticandoti totalmente delle trattative e di tutto il resto e mi farai sentire un maleducato che ti vuole usare. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Non commetto due volte lo stesso errore eh... Sto cercando di imparare!


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No, aspetta...
> 
> Ho appena avuto un déjà vu: ci sono già passato, alla fine di questa conversazione tu ti arrabbierai con me dimenticandoti totalmente delle trattative e di tutto il resto e mi farai sentire un maleducato che ti vuole usare.
> 
> ...


Peccato però


----------



## Kid (9 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Se fossimo tutti seduti in circolo e la bottiglia che gira si fermasse davanti a te, a quale membro o ospite abituale sceglieresti di dare un bacio o uno schiaffo - non portare a letto o uccidere, mi raccomando .... :mexican:
> E perché proprio a lei o a lui?
> Si aprano le danze, o meglio si faccia girare la bottiglia :smile:



Io limonerei duro con Tebe e darei una pizza a Tuba, non per disprezzo, ma per simpatia!


----------



## exStermy (9 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> no,curiosità verso un povero sfigato che crede di fare le pulci a tutti ed invece è solo un cazzaro patetico.
> 
> buona serata,sòlato


Ma quant'anni c'hai, 35-40 e con problemi de corna a nastro vieni a di' sfigato a me?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> .



ADMINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN voglio questa faccina qui!!! ti prego ti prego ti prego:sman:


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2012)

*Comunque*

Tranne i miei post fino a questo punto ho letto solo ovvietà....ennesima delusione!:carneval:


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno Oscù :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2012)

*Buon giorno*

Come la si va?Chiamate,appuntamenti inculate?nulla come sempre...che forum piatto!


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come la si va?Chiamate,appuntamenti inculate?nulla come sempre...che forum piatto!


Non ho ricevuto nessuna richiesta capo!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranne i miei post fino a questo punto ho letto solo ovvietà....ennesima delusione!:carneval:



Buongiorno oscuro.

Buongiorno Simy


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongiorno oscuro.
> 
> Buongiorno Simy


buondì


----------



## geko (9 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Peccato però


Vabbeh, fammi contattare dal tuo avvocato e vediamo che se po' fa'... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque...

Io darei: una tirata d'orecchie (e anche un bacino) a Leda, una lieve colata di cera calda (ma non troppo) sui chiodi di garofano di Tebe (e pure una cinghiatina sulla coscia), una strizzata alle palle di Ultimo (coi guanti), una pacca (con cauta palpata) al culo prensile di BadGirl, un baciamano a Minerva. 

E direi basta così per il momento perché già la sola idea di toccare tutta 'sta gente mi fa venir voglia di farmi un bagno con l'amuchina.


----------



## exStermy (9 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Vabbeh, fammi contattare dal tuo avvocato e vediamo che se po' fa'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se tutta sta gente la tocchi con i guanti con cui hai strizzato le palle ad Ultimo, me sa che l'amuchina nun basta...

ahahahah


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranne i miei post fino a questo punto ho letto solo ovvietà....ennesima delusione!:carneval:


Ma se Angelo ha parlato pure dei tuoi celeberrimi schiaffi col pisello! Dovresti essere lusingato!


----------



## geko (9 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se tutta sta gente la tocchi con i guanti con cui hai strizzato le palle ad Ultimo, me sa che l'amuchina nun basta...
> 
> ahahahah


:rotfl:

No dai, non potrei mai dare la pacca sul culo a BadGirl con addosso gli stessi guanti impregnati di sudore delle palle di Ultimo... I guanti me li metto solo in quel frangente lì!


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2012)

*Sole*

Guarda sole,ho passato un bel pò di tempo a litigare con angelo per poi scoprire che in qualcosa ci assomigliamo!Bè che angelo parli di schiaffi cor pisello è un attestato di stima nei miei confronti,senza dubbio!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se tutta sta gente la tocchi con i guanti con cui hai strizzato le palle ad Ultimo, me sa che l'amuchina nun basta...
> 
> ahahahah


Almeno con me questo rischio si corre.


----------



## exStermy (9 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Almeno con me questo rischio si corre.


???

quale rischio, de prendersi le piu' brutte malattie andando a ravanarti li'?

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (9 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ???
> 
> quale rischio, de prendersi le piu' brutte malattie andando a ravanarti li'?
> 
> ahahahah



Di avere le palle.


----------



## Leda (10 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io darei: una tirata d'orecchie (e anche un bacino) a Leda


Perchè una tiratina d'orecchie? :angeletto:
Sul bacino è ovvio che non indaghi: me lo merito e basta 


Per quel che mi riguarda, darei:
un abbraccio stritolosissimo e una scompigliatina ai capelli a geko 
un abbraccio a tebe
un bacio a Sole e a Passante
una vigorosa stretta di mano con annessi ringraziamenti a exStermy e a Tesla perchè mi fanno ridere come nessuno
farei un inchino a Sbriciolata e Minerva
regalerei un vocabolario a Ultimo solo per non leggere più 'routinne' con due enne
poi dispenserei sorrisi ad un sacco di persone
e ammutolirei davanti a Rabarbaro

Calci nel sedere? Mah, forse solo a Lothar quando scrive certe boiate.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Un bacio a tutte, perchè ogni donna merita di essere baciata (ruffiano dimmerda ), ma visto che diverse le ho già baciate, mi dedicherei ad altre (e pure sborone:rotfl.

Leda, Flavia e Free in questo momento sono le mie preferite e cacchiolina non so proprio chi prediligere, fossi costretto a sceglierne una sola. Pure Sbri me la slinguazzerei volentieri, intendiamoci, perchè chiaramente sto parlando di bacio alla francese!
Insomma è un casino.

Calci nel culo? Ma no, dai, e con che diritto poi? Quelli che se li meritano se li danno già da soli.


----------



## Leda (10 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Un bacio a tutte, perchè ogni donna merita di essere baciata (ruffiano dimmerda ), ma visto che diverse le ho già baciate, mi dedicherei ad altre (e pure sborone:rotfl.
> 
> Leda, Flavia e Free in questo momento sono le mie preferite e cacchiolina non so proprio chi prediligere, fossi costretto a sceglierne una sola. Pure Sbri me la slinguazzerei volentieri, intendiamoci, perchè chiaramente sto parlando di bacio alla francese!



Ma che è 'sta roba, la comitiva del limone??


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma che è 'sta roba, la comitiva del limone??


Ma daiiiiiii
A domanda da bocia, risposta da bocia, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma daiiiiiii
> A domanda da bocia, risposta da bocia, no?


eh ma non vale: nel gioco della bottiglia puoi baciare solo una persona... alla volta. Io so chi bacerei e a chi darei uno schiaffo... ma non ve lo dico.
:fischio:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma non vale: nel gioco della bottiglia puoi baciare solo una persona... alla volta. Io so chi bacerei e a chi darei uno schiaffo... ma non ve lo dico.
> :fischio:



'Onza


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2012)

se gentilmente ora me la restituite  vi ricordo che avete , simy a parte , sui quarant'anni e giù di lì e se volete baciarvi o darvi dei calci lo potete fare senza bottiglia.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se gentilmente ora me la restituite  vi ricordo che avete , simy a parte , sui quarant'anni e giù di lì e se volete baciarvi o darvi dei calci lo potete fare senza bottiglia.


Eh, no, io calci non ne ho dati, ma saprei cosa fare e a chi con la bottiglia


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Ma che bello bellissimo è quel cagnozzolo?! :smile:


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2012)

lo amo (nonostante
tutto:unhappy


Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma che bello bellissimo è quel cagnozzolo?! :smile:


----------



## Hirohito (10 Agosto 2012)

I baci a Quintina, Farfalla, Chiara e Simy.

Uno scappellotto a Pinceton, ma senza rancore.

Un abbraccio con un riccio di mare tra le mani a Stermy. Che poi ce lo mangiamo crudo....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> I baci a Quintina, Farfalla, Chiara e Simy.
> 
> Uno scappellotto a Pinceton, ma senza rancore.
> 
> Un abbraccio con un riccio di mare tra le mani a Stermy. Che poi ce lo mangiamo crudo....


Beh sta tento...
Da un omo
Meglio un scappellotto che non un bacio eh...
Voglio dire...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sta tento...
> Da un omo
> Meglio un scappellotto che non un bacio eh...
> Voglio dire...


Da te mi sarei aspettato una risposta tipo "meglio uno scappellotto che una scappellata"


----------



## Hirohito (10 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Da te mi sarei aspettato una risposta tipo "meglio uno scappellotto che una scappellata"


Io non mi scappello davanti a nessuno..... :singleeye::singleeye::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Perchè una tiratina d'orecchie? :angeletto:
> Sul bacino è ovvio che non indaghi: me lo merito e basta
> 
> 
> ...


A onor del vero credo che tu mi immagini più orripilante di quanto non sia in realtà...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A onor del vero credo che tu mi immagini più orripilante di quanto non sia in realtà...


Ma no, lei parla di timore reverenziale!


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma no, lei parla di timore reverenziale!


Dici?
Magri crede solo che io abbia un alito molto importante...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dici?
> Magri crede solo che io abbia un alito molto *im*portante...


L'alito ha più importanza per quello che.... *es*porta :unhappy:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> L'alito ha più importanza per quello che.... *es*porta :unhappy:


Può far variare il saldo commerciale tra focaccia alla cipolla ingerita e fanciulle che cadono ai tuoi piedi appena sussurri il loro nome?

Una boccata d'aria per l'economia!


----------



## Leda (10 Agosto 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Può far variare il saldo commerciale tra focaccia alla cipolla ingerita e fanciulle che cadono ai tuoi piedi appena sussurri il loro nome?
> 
> Una boccata d'aria per l'economia!


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:




Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma no, lei parla di timore reverenziale!


Meno male che MM mi capisce


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> I baci a Quintina, Farfalla, Chiara e Simy.
> 
> Uno scappellotto a Pinceton, ma senza rancore.
> 
> Un abbraccio con un riccio di mare tra le mani a Stermy. Che poi ce lo mangiamo crudo....


Ricambio con passione


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> I baci a Quintina, Farfalla, Chiara e Simy.
> 
> Uno scappellotto a Pinceton, ma senza rancore.
> 
> Un abbraccio con un riccio di mare tra le mani a Stermy. Che poi ce lo mangiamo crudo....


:bacio:


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ricambio con passione




tu te le cerchi però..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Io limonerei duro con Tebe* e darei una pizza a Tuba, non per disprezzo, ma per simpatia!


ma sei invornito?

Presto Chanel!


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ADMINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN voglio questa faccina qui!!! ti prego ti prego ti prego:sman:


si admin, togli una di quelle che fanno le scoregge, perchè ce ne sono due.

dai dai dai


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Agosto 2012)

io ho già baciato quasi tutti qui dentro quindi mi rimangono gli schiaffi... anche se a dire il vero preferisco dare un calcio in culo

and the winner is........



*​FARFALLA!!!*


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si admin, *togli una di quelle che fanno le scoregge*, perchè ce ne sono due.
> 
> dai dai dai


sì, ecco:unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

un bacio sulla guancia a molti :kiss:
e dato che sono contraria a qualsiasi forma di violenza, niente scapellotti, ma un bel gavettone a qualcuno:diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Io schiaffeggerei Oscuro quando si fa partire l'embolo e bacerei...
non lo dico.


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io schiaffeggerei Oscuro quando si fa partire l'embolo e bacerei...
> non lo dico.


e no Tebe così non vale!!!!


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> e no Tebe così non vale!!!!


ci sarebbe solo del becero gossip e il malcapitato non lo immagina nemmeno, quindi mi astengo.


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ci sarebbe solo del becero gossip e il malcapitato non lo immagina nemmeno, quindi mi astengo.



ora sono curiosa come una scimmia!!!!
ecco ti propongo un affarone: io ti dico in un orecchio a chi tirerei il primo gavettone, e tu chi baceresti
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ora sono curiosa come una scimmia!!!!
> ecco ti propongo un affarone: io ti dico in un orecchio a chi tirerei il primo gavettone, e tu chi baceresti
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


in mp giurin giuretto che mai verrà fuori croce sul cuore che ti cadesse la Guest star fulminata in terra?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Ma che coppia di stronze! :incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma che coppia di stronze! :incazzato:



cose da donne.
lasciaci in pace


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma che coppia di stronze! :incazzato:


grazie, guarda che lo prendo come un complimento
 mi sembra di aver fatto una bella proposta a Tebe, e per incoraggiarla in questo scambio di spettegules, aggiungo: oltre a dirti a chi tirerei il primo gavettone ti dico anche il perchè


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cose da donne.
> lasciaci in pace


Fanculo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie, guarda che lo prendo come un complimento
> mi sembra di aver fatto una bella proposta a Tebe, e per incoraggiarla in questo scambio di spettegules, aggiungo: oltre a dirti a chi tirerei il primo gavettone ti dico anche il perchè


Ed io che ti avevo pure messa tra le mie preferite!


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie, guarda che lo prendo come un complimento
> mi sembra di aver fatto una bella proposta a Tebe, e per incoraggiarla in questo scambio di spettegules, aggiungo: oltre a dirti a chi tirerei il primo gavettone ti dico anche il perchè


ok ti scrivo.


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ed io che ti avevo pure messa tra le mie preferite!


poi dicono che la curiosità è femmina, ma a quanto pare anche tu sei curioso anche se non lo ammetti
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> poi dicono che la curiosità è femmina, ma a quanto pare anche tu sei curioso anche se non lo ammetti
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E' che se uno non è leale nel gioco poco ci si può aspettare nelle cose serie :ar:


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E' che se uno non è leale nel gioco poco ci si può aspettare nelle cose serie :ar:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Gerard no ti sei offeso? :amici:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma dove la vedi la slealtà in due che ammettono di spettegolare?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Se fossimo tutti seduti in circolo e la bottiglia che gira si fermasse davanti a te, a quale membro o ospite abituale sceglieresti di dare un bacio o uno schiaffo - non portare a letto o uccidere, mi raccomando .... :mexican:
> E perché proprio a lei o a lui?
> Si aprano le danze, o meglio si faccia girare la bottiglia :smile:


uno schiaffo e una carezza a tutti ... amo l'equilibrio :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Gerard no ti sei offeso? :amici:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma dove la vedi la slealtà in due che ammettono di spettegolare?


Non si spettegola intanto che si gioca! Troppo comodo!


----------



## Sole (11 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> un bacio a Sole e a Passante.


Grazie, ricambio più che volentieri


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non si spettegola intanto che si gioca! Troppo comodo!


pure permaloso!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> pure permaloso!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Intanto l'altra si è imboscata, la vile!

Basta, con voi non gioco più! :ar::culo::diffi:


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Intanto l'altra si è imboscata, la vile!
> 
> Basta, con voi non gioco più! :ar::culo::diffi:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Gerard, dai su non fare così?
:kiss:


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Gerard, dai su non fare così?
> :kiss:


infatti,...scusater ma ieri sera avevo mattia tipo carogna sulla spalla.

Comunque flavia...però il tuo gavettone...e del mio bacio che pensi?
INCREDIBILE vero?


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti,...scusater ma ieri sera avevo mattia tipo carogna sulla spalla.
> 
> Comunque flavia...però il tuo gavettone...e del mio bacio che pensi?
> INCREDIBILE vero?


si in effetti non avrei mai pensato a quel destinatario, sinceramente avrei fatto molti altri nomi prima di indovinare


----------



## Ultimo (11 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Perchè una tiratina d'orecchie? :angeletto:
> Sul bacino è ovvio che non indaghi: me lo merito e basta
> 
> 
> ...


Ultimo i soldi per il vocabolario li ha, eventualmente  li conservi per te e comprare quello che più ti aggrada, senza rancore mi raccomando.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Agosto 2012)

Un solo bacio, un solo schiaffo?
Mmmm...
no, non ce la posso fare. ci sono un sacco di utenti con cui mi berrei volentieri uno spritz invece


----------



## Hirohito (11 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma che coppia di stronze! :incazzato:


Vero, e' come quando in comitiva ti guardavano e ridacchiavano dicendosi le cose all'orecchio.....
Che cattive. :mexican:


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si in effetti non avrei mai pensato a quel destinatario, sinceramente avrei fatto molti altri nomi prima di indovinare



Non so come mai...ma mi fa prendere una roba che...

va beh...rimarrà un mero pensiero erotico...uff


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Vero, e' come quando in comitiva ti guardavano e ridacchiavano dicendosi le cose all'orecchio.....
> Che cattive. :mexican:



ieri sera, coppia di amici con figlio a casa mia.
I bimbi e l'uomo sul divano.

Io e l'altra che li servivamo portandogli cibo e quant'altro.

Così potevamo stare in cucina a chiacchierare sottovoce


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Vero, e' come quando in comitiva ti guardavano e ridacchiavano dicendosi le cose all'orecchio.....
> Che cattive. :mexican:



esatto!
Beh...sei curioso pure tu?


Tutti uguali voi maschi.
Dite a noi e poi siete peggio delle scimmie


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non so come mai...ma mi fa prendere una roba che...
> 
> va beh...rimarrà un mero pensiero erotico...uff


che fai la gattamorta pure un po' sciocchina?


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che fai la gattamorta pure un po' sciocchina?



si...

ihiihihhihih (con manina davanti alla bocca)

dai Min, è l'ultimo giorno che mi avete fra voi.
parto stasera e dove vado niente internet e torno fra una settimana.


Ti mancherò moltissimo! Lo so!


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si...
> 
> ihiihihhihih (con manina davanti alla bocca)
> 
> ...



quando torni stellina?


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> quando torni stellina?



bella domanda...dovremmo tornare domenica prossima ma ancora non si sa.

Ha organizzato Mattia quindi...:scared:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> bella domanda...dovremmo tornare domenica prossima ma ancora non si sa.
> 
> Ha organizzato Mattia quindi...:scared:



Ma sei ancora qui?


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si...
> 
> ihiihihhihih (con manina davanti alla bocca)
> 
> ...


come no


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non so come mai...ma mi fa prendere una roba che...
> 
> va beh...rimarrà un mero pensiero erotico...uff


fascino?


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> fascino?



si. Decisamente. Fascino.


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma sei ancora qui?


partiamo stasera!!!


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si. Decisamente. Fascino.


ma sai che non vi ho mai fatto caso?
non l'ho mai visto sotto questa ottica


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma sai che non vi ho mai fatto caso?
> *non l'ho mai visto sotto questa ottica*


perchè magari a te attirano uomini con caratteristiche diverse..

o vuoi dire che non ti sei mai accorta che a me _mi piace_?(in senso onirico ovviamente)


----------



## Simy (11 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè magari a te attirano uomini con caratteristiche diverse..
> 
> o vuoi dire che non ti sei mai accorta che a me _mi piace_?(in senso onirico ovviamente)



voglio sapere pure io.....


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè magari a te attirano uomini con caratteristiche diverse..
> 
> o vuoi dire che non ti sei mai accorta che a me _mi piace_?(in senso onirico ovviamente)


Tebe a me sono sempre piaciuti quelli di nicchia un poco strampalati, ma intelligenti e di gran fascino, mi accontento di poco io!!!
inizierò a studiare il soggetto in questione, e poi ti saprò dire:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Se fossimo tutti seduti in circolo e la bottiglia che gira si fermasse davanti a te, a quale membro o ospite abituale sceglieresti di dare un bacio o uno schiaffo - non portare a letto o uccidere, mi raccomando .... :mexican:
> E perché proprio a lei o a lui?
> Si aprano le danze, o meglio si faccia girare la bottiglia :smile:


Io darei un bacio in bocca al cane della Dea è diventato stupendo il mio conpaesano ;-) !


blu


----------



## Giulio(40) (18 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bella domanda....
> 
> un bacio ad Oscuro semplicemente perchè c'è...perchè è entrato nella mia vita in un momento buio e mi ha fatto tornare a sorridere, perchè ho trovato un grande amico...



Beh, ma allora ditelo... Non mi spiegavo la doppia misura nella reprimenda di ieri


----------



## Leda (18 Agosto 2012)

Giulio, la vuoi una bottigliata sulla nuca?


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Giulio, la vuoi una bottigliata sulla nuca?


Ma sta bottiglia ce l'abbiamo ancora oppure Minerva se l'è ripresa?


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2012)

secondo me se l'è ripresa.....provo a vedere se in casa ne ho una io?


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> secondo me se l'è ripresa.....provo a vedere se in casa ne ho una io?


ma si va...sennò ne prendiamo una selle mie...


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2012)

Va bene una boccia vuota di liquore Strega oppure ne svuoto una di Chinotto?


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Va bene una boccia vuota di liquore Strega oppure ne svuoto una di Chinotto?


non mi piace il liquore Strega!:unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2012)

Va bene.....va bene....ho capito......finisco il Chinotto e usiamo quello


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Va bene.....va bene....ho capito......finisco il Chinotto e usiamo quello


meglio grazie 


io ho una lattina di chinotto in frigo....


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2012)

Ok,ma se siamo solo noi 2.....che facciamo aspettiamo che arrivi qualcuno?


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ok,ma se siamo solo noi 2.....che facciamo aspettiamo che arrivi qualcuno?


in due non c'è gusto....
aspettiamo un po...io nel frattempo faccio uscire la mia cagnolona


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2012)

ho chiesto a millepensieri se viene a giocare con noi.....però mi sa che non è serata


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Agosto 2012)

Pensavo fosse solo una battuta! non ho visto il link! 
Ora esco, ma la prossima volta sarò dei vostri! Buona serata!


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho chiesto a millepensieri se viene a giocare con noi.....però mi sa che non è serata


niente...non è serata....


----------



## Giulio(40) (18 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Giulio, la vuoi una bottigliata sulla nuca?



Ahii!! azzo: potevi apettare che rispondessi.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Agosto 2012)

Allora, sta bottiglia? Con quella dell'Unicum è un casino, anche quella del chinò non è il massimo. Ma una cazzo di bottiglia normalissima? Io ne ho una di Galestro (vuota). Può andare?


----------



## Giulio(40) (18 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Allora, sta bottiglia? Con quella dell'Unicum è un casino, anche quella del chinò non è il massimo. Ma una cazzo di bottiglia normalissima? Io ne ho una di Galestro (vuota). Può andare?



Non tutte le teste sopportano il Galestro...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Non tutte le teste sopportano il Galestro...


Un Custoza andrebbe meglio? Un Soave? Un Pinot? Basta chiedere. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Giulio, la vuoi una bottigliata sulla nuca?


Matrignola, perchè avete _reprimendato_ giulio?



sono tornata...contenta?:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Matrignola, perchè avete _reprimendato_ giulio?
> 
> 
> 
> sono tornata...contenta?:mrgreen:


Leda non so, ma immagino i saltoni di gioia di Minerva :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Matrignola, perchè avete _reprimendato_ giulio?
> 
> 
> 
> sono tornata...contenta?:mrgreen:


Io si


----------



## Giulio(40) (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Un Custoza andrebbe meglio? Un Soave? Un Pinot? Basta chiedere. :mrgreen:



... sai quelle bottiglie di vetro soffiato di murano che son leggere come piume? ecco, quella!


----------



## Tebe (19 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io si



....chissà perchè...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Matrignola, perchè avete _reprimendato_ giulio?
> 
> 
> 
> sono tornata...contenta?:mrgreen:


ciao Tebina
ben tornata, andate bene le vacanze?


----------



## Tebe (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Leda non so, ma immagino i saltoni di gioia di Minerva :rotfl:


che 'tronzo!
io e Min siamo amiche di brutto!

Fra poco ci faremo anche la ceretta insieme, scommetti?

ciao Min!!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao Tebina
> ben tornata, andate bene le vacanze?



si!
Soprattutto quando ho cominciato ad usare l'antrace al posto dello zucchero quando preparavo ilo caffè per tutta la famigliona




Sono stata adorabile tutta la settimana.
Giuro su Putin


----------



## Leda (19 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Matrignola, perchè avete _reprimendato_ giulio?
> 
> 
> 
> sono tornata...contenta?:mrgreen:


Nonnismo?  
Naaaa, avevo solo voglia di essere molesta 


Bentornata, tessò. Certo che sono contenta :inlove:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si!
> Soprattutto quando ho cominciato ad usare l'antrace al posto dello zucchero quando preparavo ilo caffè per tutta la famigliona
> 
> 
> ...


Riben Ritornata! :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si!
> Soprattutto quando ho cominciato ad usare l'antrace al posto dello zucchero quando preparavo ilo caffè per tutta la famigliona
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Tebe in versione punk, e con un passamontagna in testa?

domanda, se ti va di rispondere, perchè diversamente gatta morta?


----------



## Tebe (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Tebe in versione punk, e con un passamontagna in testa?
> 
> domanda, se ti va di rispondere, perchè diversamente gatta morta?


Avevo fatto un test su donna moderna postato qui da Toy ed era uscito che ero gatta morta doc.
Ora...io non mi ritrovavo assolutamente nel profilo perchè le gatte mprte fanno un sacco di cose che...ma no dai!

In vacanza ho chiesto a Mattia se sono una gatta morta e lui:
-Si. No. Si...ma no. Sei gatta morta ma non gatta morta.-
E io - Ma che vuol dire? O lo sono o non lo sono!-
-Non lo sei in maniera consapevole, lo sei...innocentemente...-
-Non capisco.-
-le gatte morte manipolano e tu manipoli ma non per ottenere qualcosa, manipoli per rasserenare e appianare scontri per esempio. Quando fai flap flap lo fai sapendo benissimo che chi ti sta davanti sa che scemeggi eppure...-


Ecco perchè diversamente gattamorta.

Sono come scajola.
Inconsapevole di me stessa e del mio _gattamortismo_ kreti


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avevo fatto un test su donna moderna postato qui da Toy ed era uscito che ero gatta morta doc.
> Ora...io non mi ritrovavo assolutamente nel profilo perchè le gatte mprte fanno un sacco di cose che...ma no dai!
> 
> In vacanza ho chiesto a Mattia se sono una gatta morta e lui:
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Tebe mi fai sempre ridere sei una vera forza
miao!!!


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si!
> Soprattutto quando ho cominciato ad usare l'antrace al posto dello zucchero quando preparavo ilo caffè per tutta la famigliona
> 
> 
> ...


Bentornata Tebe      ti abbiamo tenuto pulito il blog,contenta?


----------



## Tebe (19 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Bentornata Tebe      ti abbiamo tenuto pulito il blog,contenta?


Ciao Perply, ho visto. Blog più pulito di casa mia!

e non ci vuole tanto...i miei "figli" pelosi e non devono avere fatto dei rave in mia assenza. E qualche omicidio.
in cucina abbiamo trovato schizzi di sangue sul portello del frigo ma non abbiamo trovato cadaveri...

Mah...


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2012)

dite che stasera si riuscirà a fare sto gioco della bottiglia?


----------



## Tebe (19 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> dite che stasera si riuscirà a fare sto gioco della bottiglia?



non era già stato fatto?

a proposito, Kid dov'è?:scared:

ha detto che mi limonerebbe duro e sono inquieta...


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2012)

boh non so dove sia....non ho capito perchè la mia bottiglia di Chinotto non vada bene


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh non so dove sia....non ho capito perchè la mia bottiglia di Chinotto non vada bene


troppi coloranti, non è eco-bio:carneval:


----------



## Simy (19 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non era già stato fatto?
> 
> a proposito, Kid dov'è?:scared:
> 
> ha detto che mi limonerebbe duro e sono inquieta...


ciao bellezza!
bentornata!

:bacio:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh non so dove sia....non ho capito perchè la mia bottiglia di Chinotto non vada bene


L'unico chinotto che è ancora in commercio, per quanto ne so, è il Chinò, la cui bottiglia ha una forma a pera.
Con quella forma, se la fai girare tende a rotolare via anzichè ruotare su un punto fisso. Chiaro ora? :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> *L'unico chinotto che è ancora in commercio, per quanto ne so, è il Chinò, *la cui bottiglia ha una forma a pera.
> Con quella forma, se la fai girare tende a rotolare via anzichè ruotare su un punto fisso. Chiaro ora? :mrgreen:



Non dirmi che non hai mai assaggiato il Chinotto di Savona in acqua Lurisia!!!


Una volta che l'avrai assaggiato, il Chinò ti farà cagare!

Occhio però, perché costa 3 volte tanto e provoca assuefazione... ma è davvero buonissimo!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Non dirmi che non hai mai assaggiato il Chinotto di Savona in acqua Lurisia!!!
> 
> 
> Una volta che l'avrai assaggiato, il Chinò ti farà cagare!
> ...


Grazie per la dritta, lo cercherò! :up: Meriti un mozzico su una chiappa :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io darei un bacio in bocca al cane della Dea è diventato stupendo il mio conpaesano ;-) !
> 
> 
> blu


una leccatina da ulisse e la sua firma


----------



## lunaiena (20 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Non dirmi che non hai mai assaggiato il Chinotto di Savona in acqua Lurisia!!!
> 
> 
> Una volta che l'avrai assaggiato, il Chinò ti farà cagare!
> ...


 Concordo è davvero buono e da assuefazione ...

Anche l'aranciata... La cosa che mi piace meno e la gassosa ...


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Non dirmi che non hai mai assaggiato il Chinotto di Savona in acqua Lurisia!!!
> 
> 
> Una volta che l'avrai assaggiato, il Chinò ti farà cagare!
> ...


concordo :up:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh non so dove sia....non ho capito perchè la mia bottiglia di Chinotto non vada bene


Adoro il chinotto


Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> L'unico chinotto che è ancora in commercio, per quanto ne so, è il Chinò, la cui bottiglia ha una forma a pera.
> Con quella forma, se la fai girare tende a rotolare via anzichè ruotare su un punto fisso. Chiaro ora? :mrgreen:


Ma tanto la bottiglia serviva come scusa per baciare me, inutile che fai il precisino



quintina ha detto:


> Non dirmi che non hai mai assaggiato il Chinotto di Savona in acqua Lurisia!!!
> 
> 
> Una volta che l'avrai assaggiato, il Chinò ti farà cagare!
> ...


e dato che siamo amiche amiche la prossima volta che ci vediamo me ne regali una bottiglia


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> e dato che siamo amiche amiche la prossima volta che ci vediamo me ne regali una bottiglia


certo, maialona!


----------



## Hirohito (20 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> certo, maialona!


Ma la bottiglia è come quella della Coca Cola o vi siete inventati una nuova forma esclusiva ?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma la bottiglia è come quella della Coca Cola o vi siete inventati una nuova forma esclusiva ?


C'è solo la bottiglietta in vetro. Quella di plastica non la fanno


----------



## Hirohito (20 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> C'è solo la bottiglietta in vetro. Quella di plastica non la fanno


Beh, ha costi maggiori però è più sicura sotto l'aspetto chimico. Non c'è rischio di cessioni del monomero.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Beh, ha costi maggiori però è più sicura sotto l'aspetto chimico. Non c'è rischio di cessioni del monomero.


e non c'è nemmeno il Chinotto Zero


----------



## Salomè (20 Agosto 2012)

Mons mi fai azzannare la giugulare?:carneval:


----------



## Hirohito (20 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> e non c'è nemmeno il Chinotto Zero


Lo invento io. Prossimamente disponibile.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Mons mi fai azzannare la giugulare?:carneval:


Accomodati, ma non rispondo delle conseguenze. Il collo per me è una vera "miccia"


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> certo, maialona!



:inlove:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

_"Se un morso sul collo, ti fa sanguinare,
un bacio avvelenato, ti uccide per sempre."_


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Non dirmi che non hai mai assaggiato il Chinotto di Savona in acqua Lurisia!!!
> 
> 
> Una volta che l'avrai assaggiato, il Chinò ti farà cagare!
> ...


mai visto, dopo devo andare a fare la spesa e lo cerco


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Mons mi fai azzannare la giugulare?:carneval:


sete di sangue?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sete di sangue?


Si, ma vuole andare sul sicuro. Solo donatori A.V.I.S., ed io modestamente.......


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adoro il chinotto
> 
> 
> Ma tanto la bottiglia serviva come scusa per baciare me, inutile che fai il precisino


nessuna scusa,almeno non così banale.   per rubarti un bacio,ti farei entrare bendata e scalza,in una stanza illuminata da mille candele.

e dopo aver sciolto la benda e sbottonata la camicetta,ti lascerei cadere su di un materasso di petali di rose rosse e ti coprirei con la mia passione 

il seguito? lo lascio all'immaginazione del lettore


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Si, ma vuole andare sul sicuro. Solo donatori A.V.I.S., ed io modestamente.......


ma vuoi mettere il sapore del sangue di un demonio?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Sticazzi! 

Sarà il caldo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuna scusa,almeno non così banale.   per rubarti un bacio,ti farei entrare bendata e scalza,in una stanza illuminata da mille candele.
> 
> e dopo aver sciolto la benda e sbottonata la camicetta,ti lascerei cadere su di un materasso di petali di rose rosse e ti coprirei con la mia passione
> 
> il seguito? lo lascio all'immaginazione del lettore



ammazza..... Farfie ma che gli hai fatto a quest'uomo?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma vuoi mettere il sapore del sangue di un demonio?


Demonia pure finché vuoi, ma prima di tutto la sicurezza! :ira:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ammazza..... Farfie ma che gli hai fatto a quest'uomo?


La classe non si sciacqua  E FARFIE è classosissima


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuna scusa,almeno non così banale.   per rubarti un bacio,ti farei entrare bendata e scalza,in una stanza illuminata da mille candele.
> 
> e dopo aver sciolto la benda e sbottonata la camicetta,ti lascerei cadere su di un materasso di petali di rose rosse e ti coprirei con la mia passione
> 
> il seguito? lo lascio all'immaginazione del lettore


ossignur


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuna scusa,almeno non così banale. per rubarti un bacio,ti farei entrare bendata e scalza,in una stanza illuminata da mille candele.
> 
> e dopo aver sciolto la benda e sbottonata la camicetta,ti lascerei cadere su di un materasso di petali di rose rosse e ti coprirei con la mia passione
> 
> il seguito? lo lascio all'immaginazione del lettore


ADIEU.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur


Son ragaaaaaaaazzi....


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2012)

abbiamo un estintore?
tanto belle le candele ma ci vuole un attimo e siamo tutti polletti arrosto (e qualche tacchino)


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbiamo un estintore?
> tanto belle le candele ma ci vuole un attimo e siamo tutti polletti arrosto (e qualche tacchino)


tranquilla,toglierei tutto il materiale infiammabile    il lavoro lo faccio con coscienza


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Non credo abbiano ancora inventato la faccina rosso fuoco che rappresenti il mio imbarazzo in questo momento

Qualcuno spieghi a Perplesso che non sono tutto sto schianto o al prossimo raduno non vorrei gli venisse un colpo....




Minerva come sempre mi fai schiantare:smile:


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuna scusa,almeno non così banale.   per rubarti un bacio,ti farei entrare bendata e scalza,in una stanza illuminata da mille candele.
> 
> e dopo aver sciolto la benda e sbottonata la camicetta,ti lascerei cadere su di un materasso di petali di rose rosse e ti coprirei con la mia passione
> 
> il seguito? lo lascio all'immaginazione del lettore


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualcuno spieghi a Perplesso che non sono tutto sto *schianto* o al prossimo raduno non vorrei gli venisse un colpo....


Dipende in che senso...... 

Intanto dall'altra parte il romanticone sta facendo il furbetto e tu pollastra non dici nulla! :incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Dipende in che senso......
> 
> Intanto dall'altra parte il romanticone sta facendo il furbetto e tu pollastra non dici nulla! :incazzato:


Non ho letto.....Ma dal tono incazzato sta cercando di broccolare qualcuna che interessa te


----------



## Salomè (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuna scusa,almeno non così banale.   per rubarti un bacio,ti farei entrare bendata e scalza,in una stanza illuminata da mille candele.
> 
> e dopo aver sciolto la benda e sbottonata la camicetta,ti lascerei cadere su di un materasso di petali di rose rosse e ti coprirei con la mia passione
> 
> il seguito? lo lascio all'immaginazione del lettore


...e poi leggere sullo sciacquone IO E TE 3MSC


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho letto.....Ma dal tono incazzato sta cercando di broccolare qualcuna che interessa te




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:anche perchè non si capisce come mai ora MM non faccia il geloso e cominci a farti notare quando perply broccola su altri lidi...


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Cmq*

Cmq tranne oscuro,ci fosse stato qualcuno che ha scritto qualcosa di aggressivo e provocante....che barba che noia!!!:mexican:


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Agosto 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> ...e poi leggere sullo sciacquone IO E TE 3MSC


EPIC WIN

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> ...e poi leggere sullo sciacquone IO E TE 3MSC


mi vedi così scontato e banale?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

*DRIN DRIN*

GELATI GELATI GELATI VENGHINO SIGNORI VENGHINO SIGNORE!!!


:hockey:


BLU


----------



## Salomè (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi vedi così scontato e banale?


A dire il vero, questa è la prima volta.
E poi è solo perchè sono gelosa di farfalla


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> ...e poi leggere sullo sciacquone IO E TE 3MSC


Grande Sally!!!!
:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> A dire il vero, questa è la prima volta.
> E poi è solo perchè sono gelosa di farfalla


ah ok


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> A dire il vero, questa è la prima volta.
> E poi è solo perchè sono gelosa di farfalla


Gelosa perchè ti interessa quel mezzo avvocato di Perply o perchè vorresti qualcuno che ti corteggi come lei.
Nel primo caso credo che faresti un favore a Farfy a toglierglielo di torno, nel secondo caso, basta chiedere. Non mi hai ancora risposto in MP, comunque........


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Gelosa perchè ti interessa quel mezzo avvocato di Perply o perchè vorresti qualcuno che ti corteggi come lei.
> Nel primo caso credo che faresti un favore a Farfy a toglierglielo di torno, nel secondo caso, basta chiedere. Non mi hai ancora risposto in MP, comunque........



Starà rispondendo a quello di Perplesso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Salomè (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Starà rispondendo a quello di Perplesso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl: no, perplesso non è come quel broccolatore seriale di MM :incazzato:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: no, perplesso non è come quel broccolatore seriale di MM :incazzato:



Broccolatore seriale?????!!!!!!???  MOI??????


----------



## blu (20 Agosto 2012)

*Ahahahahah*

In che stagione siamo? :thinking:

In primavera?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Grande Sally!!!!
> :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:



Si si applaudi. Io avrei pagato per avere uno che scriveva una frase d'amore per me su un muro...

L'ultima volta che sono stata a Roma, fuori da un liceo c'erano appesi dai cartelli con frasi d'amore e una freccia che indicava un percorso...giravi l'angolo e su un scooter c'erano legati un mazzo di girasoli......mi sono venute le lacrime agli occhi


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

blu ha detto:


> In che stagione siamo? :thinking:
> 
> In primavera?


Effettivamente l'attività ormonale media pare più primaverile che estiva :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Effettivamente l'attività ormonale media pare più primaverile che estiva :rotfl:



Io come scusante ho la febbre. Sapete cosa vuol dire avere la febbre e fuori ci sono 40 gradi?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io come scusante ho la febbre. Sapete cosa vuol dire avere la febbre e fuori ci sono 40 gradi?


Che lo sbalzo termico è minore per te che per noi. Non cercare scuse!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Che lo sbalzo termico è minore per te che per noi. Non cercare scuse!


Mi conosci, sai che sono una brava ragazza

:angelo:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi conosci, sai che sono una brava ragazza
> 
> :angelo:


Dipende brava a fare che.......


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Dipende brava a fare che.......







:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:





























:bacio:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> :bacio:


Diglielo un po' al tuo marpione che adesso il nostro è un rapporto fraterno, ma c'è stato un tempo in cui tutti i giorni io facevo lo strip-tease solo per te!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Diglielo un po' al tuo marpione che adesso il nostro è un rapporto fraterno, ma c'è stato un tempo in cui tutti i giorni io facevo lo strip-tease solo per te!!!!


Ecco questo preferivo non si sapesse:smile:


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Diglielo un po' al tuo marpione che adesso il nostro è un rapporto fraterno, ma c'è stato un tempo in cui tutti i giorni io facevo lo strip-tease solo per te!!!!


quindi le urla di terrore che sentivo provenire da nord per un certo periodo era Farfalla che scappava urlando da te....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questo preferivo non si sapesse:smile:


Ma se in passato te ne sei pure vantata proprio qui sul forum?!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma se in passato te ne sei pure vantata proprio qui sul forum?!


Ma non avevo ancora uno spasimante







P.S.: detto tra noi, me ne vanto ancora adesso con le amiche, mica è una cosa che capita a tutte questa


----------



## Giulio(40) (20 Agosto 2012)

Comunque qui della bottiglia non parla più nessuno... qualcuno l' ha nascosta?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Comunque qui della bottiglia non parla più nessuno... qualcuno l' ha nascosta?










ti basta?


----------



## Giulio(40) (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti basta?



te l'eri fragata, è!?:ira:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> te l'eri fragata, è!?:ira:



Si, lo fa sempre, e per aprirla usa questo:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Si, lo fa sempre, e per aprirla usa questo:
> View attachment 5220



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

